# My 33g AIO reef



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

So i had a 5.5 gallon nano, it got a little over crowded way to fast. 
i brought a 33 - and decided i had a bunch of acrylic from a old cheap 10 dollar tank and some computer cases 
so i made a little AIO unit (it looks really ugly cuz i did it all with a pocket knife cuz my tools are in storage :lol: ), with room for the heater, skimmer in/out, room for a fuge and a mechanical filter when needed.
its really empty now since i had 3 fish and a hand full of inverts and a few different corals in my 5.5, but im broke now, buying a new lighting system.
Anyways heres some pictures of it so far, more better pictures later.

The AIO before painting

















Rock sand water just added 

















Someone apperently took a picture of me and i didnt even notice 









Its clearing up









































These were quick photos, ill get fancy ones in a day or two when its clear.


----------

